# Are you doing anything to prepare for another pause or shutdown?



## Marie5656 (Dec 6, 2020)

*I live in New York State, and our Governor is suggesting a possible new pause. I have been stocking up on frozen foods, and non perishable groceries. Also a small (not stupid) stock up of TP and paper towels.  Today I went for one last shopping trip for a while. Got a supply of personal supplies..body wash, some shampoo and a couple cold remedies, for my inevitable winter cold. Also filled my gas tank. Have no plans to go anywhere, but should be sent until after holidays for gas and supplies.
Even got some snacks, and soda pop as just for fun stuff.  Also in the just for fun category, one of my neighbors got me interested in the adult oriented coloring books (I should say coloring for grownups). She also suggested I buy a multipack of gel pens. So I have a couple of those too.

I think I will be OK*


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 6, 2020)

When the vaccine comes along and is widely adopted, the price of toilet paper will fall dramatically and we could possibly see a lot of houses being TP'ed because...what else can people do with all that excess toilet paper?   

Due to our hobbies, my wife and I have always been well prepared for situations such as another lockdown.  Also, in terms of stocking up, I do that every year as winter approaches due to the unpredictable weather we can sometimes have here in Minnesota.  Essentially this means being prepared for not being able to get out for several days, rather than stocking up for the end of the world as we know it.  So for us, it is business as usual.

Tony


----------



## bingo (Dec 6, 2020)

we wouldn't know if they shut down the places...we only  do grocery  pick up...no time with anyone else..we don't know anyone here either


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 6, 2020)

No, I loaded up the first time when all the shortages happened and just finish that stuff a while ago.  Not doing that again as it cuts too far into my budget.  Just buying weekly.  But I do have TP, and other paper products, but not too much food.


----------



## Lakeland living (Dec 6, 2020)

No, nothing new. I stock up every fall for winter. Weeks go by at times where I can't get to town.
  I am smiling...


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 6, 2020)

not really because they're limiting how much we can buy and it's not like the stuff is never gonna be in stock again. if people would quit freakin out and hoarding we'd be fine. plus our governor doesn't wanna shut down. she seems to have it in her stupid little head that if she makes a speech imploring kansans to mask up that we'll be ok. the entire state is in the red.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2020)

No, I shop about every 2 weeks and buy what I need. I'm not hoarding anything. It's just not in my nature. I feel pretty well supplied with stuff, but if there is a real lockdown lasting for months, I'll be out of some items.

Of course, with a lockdown, we can still shop online and have everything delivered, right?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)

I stay stocked up on everything....and lo and behold, my son found All of the Lysol products back on the shelf! .... limit is one per person only.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 6, 2020)

We keep an ample supply of food, etc....enough to last us for a month, or more.  However, "perishables", such as bread and milk could become an issue.  So, we keep a carton of powdered milk, and some flour, etc., to make some homemade bread if things get really bad.  I think that once we get through the almost certain "holiday" spike, and vaccines start becoming available, the virus numbers will begin to flatten, and hopefully, by Spring, start coming down.  
Luckily, living in a rural area, we don't have large numbers of locals getting ill, but deliveries to the stores can be a bit spotty, and cause shortages.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 6, 2020)

I keep about a months supply of food ahead. I did buy 2 large packages of toilet paper and paper towels to use only in case the stores are out.


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2020)

Stocked up with lots of beans & rice & dried goods.  Shampoo, etc should be ok.  I really don’t like my cupboards stuffed with supplies.  What I do have is a small fridge & freezer & can’t keep more than a weeks worth available.  Today I ran out of carrots.  We’ll be able to eat, just not quite the way I’d like to.


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes, I will stock up because last time I didn't know what to expect and went without a lot of food and other necessities for three months before things got back to normal. Are we going to have another lockdown?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> No, nothing new. I stock up every fall for winter. Weeks go by at times where I can't get to town.
> I am smiling...





PopsnTuff said:


> I stay stocked up on everything....and lo and behold, my son found All of the Lysol products back on the shelf! .... limit is one per person only.





Becky1951 said:


> I keep about a months supply of food ahead. I did buy 2 large packages of toilet paper and paper towels to use only in case the stores are out.


Ditto to allthe above..


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 7, 2020)

chic said:


> Yes, I will stock up because last time I didn't know what to expect and went without a lot of food and other necessities for three months before things got back to normal. *Are we going to have another lockdown?*



Depends on where you live.   We just came out of the second lockdown; we are stilll in a partial lockdown, and I won't be surprised if we have a third full one before long.   Cases and deaths are spiking because some people won't act like they have any sense.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Are you doing anything to prepare for another pause or shutdown?​No.  Don't need to.  

Populations in areas that may be cut off from the supply chain because of earthquake, rural, snowstorm, and other threats, are repeatedly reminded that we may need to survive for a while on our own. Being prepared becomes second nature after a while.  Hoarding or panic buying is unnecessary because you're already stocked up.  

Of course, having sufficient storage space makes this a whole lot easier.        

For decades I've always kept a full 36 pack of TP in the garage.  Once cracked open to replenish the bathroom cabinets, I buy another 36 pack. I didn't buy any during the spring panic because I was already in good supply and was even able to supply one of my kids who was nearly out when the stores were cleared out.     

I'm mystified by people who buy cases and cases of bottled water in anticipation of an emergency. Why don't they already have emergency water on hand if running out of potable water is their primary fear?


----------



## Remy (Dec 7, 2020)

Well done. 

I'll still shop weekly since my job isn't exactly a safe zone anyway. I'm going to have to move after the new year and that's a worry for me. I'll move much of my small things myself but strangers will be moving my furniture and I'm going to ask about masks when I call the movers. We have a local moving company I used when I moved to this apartment but I can't use them again because the bad neighbors who got evicted below me over a year ago, the male worked for them. I don't know what his name was so I can't check if he still works there and I don't want to take the chance he still does. He was abusive and screaming at his girlfriend and their damn dog howled all day.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 7, 2020)

Most of our groceries are delivered to our vehicle at Walmart. I use their app for that. But, for milk and meat, we go into Safeway for. Not nearly as many people shop at Safeway like at Walmart. 

Actually, I just now ordered a box of 50 non-surgical masks online. I had ordered the same ones on Amazon, but they no longer carry the brand. My wife loves the ones I ordered. We have some of them left in box from our Amazon order.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2020)

Not much at all. I knew this was coming so I stocked up slowly, over the summer.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Not much at all. I knew this was coming so I stocked up slowly, over the summer.


Good point.  Since May we've been warned about a fall virus surge.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 7, 2020)

Another angle in this lockdown thing is our mental state, as we have seen in other threads around here.  A part of this conversation of preparing for another lockdown could include such discussion.

One thing I have and use every morning first thing, is a collection of MP3 files of inspirational listening.  For me, it isn't religious material, but instead of a more secular nature.  That is personal choice and we each find different perspectives and subjects that inspire us, or at least put our minds on a more positive course for the day.  One guy I like to listen to often is Earl Nightingale.  You can find plenty of his material on youtube.  Here is a search result that I just did to illustrate: 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=earl+nightingale+complete

He speaks on a number of subjects, some directed at sales people, but many directed at anybody wishing to improve their mindset.  He was popular in the 1950s era, well before the current self-help era, and so has a very practical and grounded sense about him when taking personal responsibility for our actions and outcomes was still considered important, in my personal opinion.

Earl Nightingale is but one example.  I have a number of others that I listen to for variety, but these examples give the general idea.  It is amazing how hearing something positive such as these types of messages in the morning can make for a better and more productive day, especially when it is very important to keep a good mental attitude during these COVID-19 times.

Tony


----------



## asp3 (Dec 7, 2020)

My wife does virtually all of our shopping so I haven't done anything.  She gets out regularly because one of dogs needs refrigerated dog food so get goes out to get it periodically.  We've got about what we need.  We might need to get one more 18 pack of toilet paper if it's available.

We just went into a new lockdown last night at 10 PM.  Stores have to keep the people in them down to 20% capacity so she'll probably be waiting in lines to get into and out of the stores.

The only thing I'm doing is mentally preparing to not see anyone outside of our household as this lockdown doesn't even allow outdoors, socially distanced meetings with anyone outside of the household.  We have had my wife's mother and one of her friends over for outdoor coffee with 6+ food distance and masks when not drinking coffee in our backyard but that won't be happening this time.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 7, 2020)

asp3 said:


> My wife does virtually all of our shopping so I haven't done anything.  She gets out regularly because one of dogs needs refrigerated dog food so get goes out to get it periodically.  We've got about what we need.  We might need to get one more 18 pack of toilet paper if it's available.
> 
> We just went into a new lockdown last night at 10 PM.  Stores have to keep the people in them down to 20% capacity so she'll probably be waiting in lines to get into and out of the stores.
> 
> The only thing I'm doing is mentally preparing to not see anyone outside of our household as this lockdown doesn't even allow outdoors, socially distanced meetings with anyone outside of the household.  We have had my wife's mother and one of her friends over for outdoor coffee with 6+ food distance and masks when not drinking coffee in our backyard but that won't be happening this time.


So now, people who are caught and charged for mugging or carjacking, will also be cite for social distancing. A double whammy , to be sure.  

Will there be enforcement of social distancing in the lines outside stores?  These lines are certainly "outdoors, socially distanced meetings with anyone outside of the household", which in itself will be interesting to enforce.

I have not seen these more strict measures around my area yet, but would not be at all surprised if that does come to us sooner than later.  We certainly have a real COVID-19 problem here.  My wife and I stay home (and have done so for the most part since March), except that I do go out to get groceries once every two or three weeks.  We are buying food that typically has a longer shelf life and/or can be frozen so we can minimize necessary trips to the grocery.

Tony


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2020)

I tend to live like I'm in a shutdown anyway..   I order my groceries online,  and  they are delivered to my door these days.   And everything else can be delivered the same.     I stay out of stores,   and have no dr or vet appts.  for several months.  
My car is supposed to go in for yearly maintenance check.  I bought it last December, but it has no miles on it..   so I'll forgo that too.   

Walking everyday   around the grounds of my apartment complex is all I need for exercise and socializing.
Everyone here  is pretty good about wearing their masks these days.

 I'll only know we're in a shutdown by watching the evening news.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

We've just come out of a second lockdown 5 days ago...  but aside from the fist day or 2 the supermarkets were pretty much stocked up with everything unlike our 3 month lockdown in the summer when everyone panicked and the supermarket shelves were empty.
Like some  others here, I'm fortunate to  have lots of room to store stuff, several freezers , etc.. and I always keep plenty TP, Bleach, anti-viral cleansers  and sundries stocked up anyway, so in all honesty, if they announced another sudden lockdown again tomorrow, we'd be fine...for several weeks probably way into the new year .

Our concern now with regard shortages, is no longer Covid-19 , but Brexit...


----------



## asp3 (Dec 7, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Will there be enforcement of social distancing in the lines outside stores?  These lines are certainly "outdoors, socially distanced meetings with anyone outside of the household", which in itself will be interesting to enforce.
> 
> Tony



The folks around here have been pretty good about keeping distance while in lines.  Some stores have those circles set six feet apart on the sidewalks.  I can only think about a couple of times when people got too close.  When I said "Could you please stay six or more feet away?" most readjusted their position.  Some gave me a disgusted look before doing so but I could count those on one hand.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 7, 2020)

asp3 said:


> The folks around here have been pretty good about keeping distance while in lines.  Some stores have those circles set six feet apart on the sidewalks.  I can only think about a couple of times when people got too close.  When I said "Could you please stay six or more feet away?" most readjusted their position.  Some gave me a disgusted look before doing so but I could count those on one hand.


The only waiting outside a store I have done was when my wife wanted me to pickup dinner at Olive Garden.  This was during the early days of COVID-19 last March when I was in the middle of my last engineering contract job, and the business was on the way home.  The way that worked, you waited in your car in the parking lot, and they brought your food out to you.  I thought that worked really well.

Near where I live, there is a strip mall with a discount store.  If I go by there in my car in the morning, I see people lined up waiting to go in.  They are only standing about 6 inches apart.  So, around here, there seems to be much variability with regard to social distancing.

Edit: One difference is that with a restaurant, curb side pickup is typical during a lock down, while for stores such as a discount store that sells TVs, furniture, books, etc., in store shopping is necessary since they don't have a catalog on line so you cna pick your stuff to order ahead of time and then have curb side pickup.

Tony


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

asp3 said:


> The folks around here have been pretty good about keeping distance while in lines.  Some stores have those circles set six feet apart on the sidewalks.  I can only think about a couple of times when people got too close.  When I said "Could you please stay six or more feet away?" most readjusted their position.  Some gave me a disgusted look before doing so but I could count those on one hand.


Same is true here.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm still trying to use up some of the odd canned foods that I bought during the initial panic.

I've gone back to shopping once a week and trying to maintain a rolling three week supply.

I think that it was @Pappy who made a joke in another thread saying their grocery delivery arrived and it seemed like they ate half of it.

That is a problem for me with shopping once a week I tend to pig out in the beginning and end the week eating more sensibly.  

I need to work on ways to level things out from one shopping trip to the next.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 7, 2020)

I could probably live on my stock pile for about 2 months (4 of us here) and would only need fresh fruit, veg and milk. I always have extra on hand and usually go through the stuff once in awhile to be sure none are going to expire soon. I have gone back to picking up my food orders and only go into the store for stuff that I need that was out of stock on the order.

As for the next shutdown - areas around me are already on shutdown and probably won't improve until sometime in the new year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

My concern is not so much for stockpiled  food in my freezers, although that is important.. but meds.. I'm worried that Brexit will cause a shortage of essential medication


----------



## Pecos (Dec 7, 2020)

My wife keeps us pretty well stocked, and this is a real change for her. Year ago, she tended to resist stocking up on anything, but COVID is a scary beast.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 9, 2020)

No more than usual except ordering my prescriptions, which I get via mail order, a bit sooner than I have to because like @hollydolly I'm not sure if a shortage will occur at some point. For the most part I've been a bulk shopper for decades though not as much now as before my husband died. Now I buy about half of items from supermarkets and Walmart.  I stock up on things when they are on sale. Last month, I bought a bundle (12 rolls) of Kirkland paper towels and the month before a bundle (30 rolls) of Kirkland (Costco brand) T.P. (cause that's how I roll...pun intended). I also have other brands here, which I was trying out because for 6 months Costco didn't have their own brands (which I prefer) in stock.

My freezer section in the fridge is full, though it's not a huge freezer. I have some canned goods and I still have two boxes of non perishable items that were sent out by what appears to be United Healthcare in conjunction with our county senior program. United is not my insurer. When necessary I can always walk to the supermarket as things get low, unless there's some kind of unforeseen circumstances in the area that prevents that.


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 10, 2020)

Just remember to wear your protective gear when you go out...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> No more than usual except ordering my prescriptions, which I get via mail order, a bit sooner than I have to because like @hollydolly I'm not sure if a shortage will occur at some point. For the most part I've been a bulk shopper for decades though not as much now as before my husband died. Now I buy about half of items from my local supermarket as well as it's larger partner supermarket and Walmart.  But I stock up on things when they are on sale. Last month, I bought a bundle (12 rolls) of Kirkland paper towels and the month before a bundle of Kirkland (Costco brand) T.P. (cause that's how I roll...pun intended). I also have other brands here, which I was trying out because for 6 months Costco didn't have their own brands (which I prefer) in stock.
> 
> My freezer section in the fridge is full, though it's not a huge freezer. I have some canned goods and I still have two boxes of non perishable items that were sent out by what appears to be United Healthcare in conjunction with our county senior program. United is not my insurer.  When necessary I can always walk to the supermarket as things get low, unless there's some kind of unforeseen circumstances in the area that prevents that.


Back in March you mentioned buying a couple of cases of Costco's shelf stable almond milk.  I followed your lead - thank you for that!  When I empty one case I buy another so I always have between one and two cases of it.  Almond milk was previously one of the perishables that kept me running to the store!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I live in New York State, and our Governor is suggesting a possible new pause. I have been stocking up on frozen foods, and non perishable groceries. Also a small (not stupid) stock up of TP and paper towels.  Today I went for one last shopping trip for a while. Got a supply of personal supplies..body wash, some shampoo and a couple cold remedies, for my inevitable winter cold. Also filled my gas tank. Have no plans to go anywhere, but should be sent until after holidays for gas and supplies.
> Even got some snacks, and soda pop as just for fun stuff.  Also in the just for fun category, one of my neighbors got me interested in the adult oriented coloring books (I should say coloring for grownups). She also suggested I buy a multipack of gel pens. So I have a couple of those too.
> 
> I think I will be OK*


Glad you are prepared for a pause Marie, you're a smart gal.  I never had an adult coloring book, but I did love them as a child.  We've always had extra food, water and supplies on hand in the past for any emergency, so even before the Covid started, we were comfortable with what was in our freezer and pantry.

  For years, many times if there was an ad in the Sunday paper for a sale on Scott toilet tissue at Target, I'd swing over there and get two or three packs, however much I had to buy for the sale price or free gift card.  So I didn't panic buy anything for the pandemic.  I don't shop as often as I used to, but I do make sure I have enough non-perishables on hand to get us through a stretch if needed.

I'm grateful I have my husband with me, we are both homebodies for the most part anyway, so this time is not bad for me at all.  We still eat well and enjoy our time together, even if it's in separate rooms for a good part of the day.  Take care Marie....hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I stay stocked up on everything....and lo and behold, my son found All of the Lysol products back on the shelf! .... limit is one per person only.


I haven't seen Lysol since the pandemic, I always used the Lysol citrus scent, orangy color.  I'd mix some with water in a spray bottle or use it from the bottle in the sink or for other cleaning.  When I first looked for it, probably late March, there was none.  I ended up buying a two bottle pack of Clorox spray cleaner. 

 I had a Clorox like that in the past that worked and smelled good.  The one I used, I found out later, did not have any bleach in it.  The new ones I bought in March did, but I didn't notice....until my almost new shirt suddenly had white bleached out spots on it while I rushed around the house sanitizing sinks, door knobs, etc.  I'm glad I didn't bleach out my rugs, etc.

I've been using a citrusy Mr. Clean during the pandemic, I'm good with that and don't have to be wary of using it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Back in March you mentioned buying a couple of cases of Costco's shelf stable almond milk.  I followed your lead - thank you for that!  When I empty one case I buy another so I always have between one and two cases of it.  Almond milk was previously one of the perishables that kept me running to the store!


I'm so glad that tip helped you StarSong. I was very glad to find that option myself. My son just bought me another case last weekend. I now have 2 cases which should last at least 3 months. I don't use it as much as I used to because I've cut back on eating cold cereal.


----------



## win231 (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes.  I'm laughing at the people in charge who do what they keep telling us not to do.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> Just remember to wear your protective gear when you go out...
> 
> View attachment 138463


Yeah, this is the dilemma I've got. I need a few items that I always get at Costco, but I really don't want to go near that store just before Xmas, when I am pretty sure it will be crowded, virus or not.  But maybe it's time to "stock up?"  If I wait until January, will there be any items left on the shelves?!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Yeah, this is the dilemma I've got. I need a few items that I always get at Costco, but I really don't want to go near that store just before Xmas, when I am pretty sure it will be crowded, virus or not.  But maybe it's time to "stock up?"  If I wait until January, will there be any items left on the shelves?!


I know what you mean Sunny. My son told me he wasn't going to Costco until after the holiday but I needed my organic apples and I wanted Michael Angelo's frozen eggplant parmasean, which they didn't have and a case of almond milk. He needed gas and Kerry Gold butter, so he went, on a Saturday, no less.  I've got enough apples to last me until after Christmas. 

Maybe if you go this week during the day, before or after normal lunch hours (if possible), it won't be so bad. I'm sure it will be more of a madhouse the closer we get to Christmas. The problem with the affects of this pandemic on retail establishments is that we never know what will be in short or no supply and when.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

Today I'm braving Costco with a shopping list for ourselves and our daughter's family.  I'll report back on my experience.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Today I'm braving Costco with a shopping list for ourselves and our daughter's family.  I'll report back on my experience.


Good luck and be careful.


----------



## Jules (Dec 11, 2020)

Does anyone live in a city where Costco offers home delivery?  I don’t but sure would do it if I could.  I can get some items mailed.  The cost was slightly higher for the few non-food items I wanted.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

Costco opened at 8 AM for seniors.  DH & I got there at 8:30.  No lines, very uncrowded, multitudes of pallets of Kirkland brand TP and paper towels, no limits on buying.  I passed them by because I didn't need either.  Everyone was masked, socially distanced and in very good moods. 

They seemed to be in full stock on everything. Well, everything I was looking for. 

Main reason for going was I'd scraped up a pair of my prescription sunglasses last week and wanted the lenses replaced. Optical dept. opened at 9. I did some shopping, walked up to their kiosk at about 9:30 and was waited on immediately. 

Somehow managed to spend $350, plus $69 for new lenses!


----------



## Jeweltea (Dec 31, 2020)

Jules said:


> Does anyone live in a city where Costco offers home delivery?  I don’t but sure would do it if I could.  I can get some items mailed.  The cost was slightly higher for the few non-food items I wanted.


Try Instacart. I think you can get Costco items delivered. I have not done this but I think I saw it on the list of stores.


----------

